# Skiff dock line that won't tangle?



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

All the pre-made dock line out there just seemed like overkill for a skiff, so I bought a soft 1/4" rope, but it tangles badly every single trip - do you basically have to go with big rope to avoid tangles? What size/type works best for a small skiff?


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

I use this. I haven’t had it tangle and it stores very well. https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/ma...ting-dock-line-201352374#repChildCatid=805556


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Go to braided dock lines, I did years ago... For any small skiff get at least one line that is ten feet longer than the hull... It will make handling your rig at the dock so much easier. With that longer dock line you can also tie up you skiff, bow and stern with just one dock line.... Very handy if you’re launching and retrieving day after day.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

1/4 is tiny


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

Here you go.... 3/8" double nylon braid. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CDXZHG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Docklines are one of those things that are just worth the money to buy good ones. Only have to buy once but worth it every time, year after year. I buy mine from West Marine. 2- 15' 3/8" double braid and 1- 25' 3/8" double braid. The 15'ers are obviously used for bow/stern lines and I use the 25'er when I'm walking my boat back into my boat lift solo. It is also handy if I'm launching solo.

Every so often, soak them in warm soapy water, rinse and then add in a little fabric softener. They'll stay soft, supple and have the added bonus of smelling like clean laundry instead of dank, musty boat hatch.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

One other point about the dock lines you prefer... When you’re building or rigging a skiff make a point of using them to properly measure the front cleat you intend to install, making sure that it fits the lines you intend to use.... 

All those years ago when I was rigging out my old Maverick (very early 90’s...) I used a 4” Accon pop up... To this day I regret not installing a 6” cleat - but I learned to live with it..... That Accon is first rate but a bit too small...

Most of the lessons I’ve learned came at my expense...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

One nice thing about the larger diameter dock lines (aside from the tangling) is that they are much easier on your hands.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I switched to this years ago, and knowing how to tie good knots helps. I was buying more expensive 1/2 dock lines, but they were overkill and never seemed to be the right length. With the cheap stuff I cut to any size I want, burn the end and go on with my life. I replace them about every 2 years and keep an extra uncut one on the boat just incase.

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-5-16-x-50-Braided-Utility-Line/132801939

For the ends I prefer a single loop figure 8 in most cases.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Treat yourself to a custom line made of any type of material, length and custom touches.

Prices are not bad and the quality is top shelf....their stuff just feels good in your hand.

https://www.knotandrope.com/collections/sailing-boating-rope


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

bryson's right on the money about bigger diameter lines being easier on your hands - particularly if you're like me a solo operator most of the time (even when I have anglers on my skiff I prefer to do it all myself -particularly around docks or rafting up to other vessels...)


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

firecat1981 said:


> I switched to this years ago, and knowing how to tie good knots helps. I was buying more expensive 1/2 dock lines, but they were overkill and never seemed to be the right length. With the cheap stuff I cut to any size I want, burn the end and go on with my life. I replace them about every 2 years and keep an extra uncut one on the boat just incase.


Agreed, they all seem like overkill; I had considered trying 5/16 next - but its so close to the 1/4 I have, just wasn't sure - though its also got to be something to do with the stiffness or something or lack of with current rope causing tangles if your having good luck with 5/16 which is only 1.25/4. Good to hear that smaller line can work.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

I like the small stuff. Easier to tie to your poling platform, a rod holders or a cleat. If I could use the small stuff on a bigger boat I would.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

bryson said:


> One nice thing about the larger diameter dock lines (aside from the tangling) is that they are much easier on your hands.


Had heard that, but for some reason 1/4 feels fine to me, ran 1/4 anchor line on last boat with 15 pounds of anchor and chain and never felt uncomfortable, but yes I have read that many places, not sure what the deal is. Regardless it seems 1/4 just wants to tangle, so gonna go bigger for sure.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Go to braided dock lines, I did years ago... For any small skiff get at least one line that is ten feet longer than the hull... It will make handling your rig at the dock so much easier. With that longer dock line you can also tie up you skiff, bow and stern with just one dock line.... Very handy if you’re launching and retrieving day after day.


I am using braided, this is it - soft rope so ties on cleats great, but thinking that is also why it constantly tangles up?!

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-1-4-in-x-50-ft-Braided-Nylon-Rope/3460682

Would really like to try 5/16 or something not too much bigger if possible, but if its the same braided nylon as this stuff then just afraid it will tangle up again.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> Here you go.... 3/8" double nylon braid.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009CDXZHG/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_image_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yes, I bought this same or similar one initially - but it just looked like way overkill compared to my skiff so I returned it. But maybe thats what I need to avoid this tangle mess every trip...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

As diameter increases in similar style ropes breaking strength increases dramatically. In many ropes 1/16" or 1/8" more in diameter might not seem like much, but strength might increase by 30-50%.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I have no issue with tangles but coil my lines and then wrap the tag end 3-4 times around the coil. I have been concerend about tangles in the 350ft of 3/8" bradied anchor line stored in a milk crate but it has not shown to be an issue so far.

If you're getting tangles in 15-20ft of dock lines using braided nylon rope it is due to how you're storing them. Coil them 3-4 times and then wrap the tag end 3-4 times and you won't have any isues. I hang mine on my leaning post rod holders but with may skiffs you may have to find a another place. Still, coiled like this you could lay them down in a hatch and not have an issue


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Half Shell said:


> View attachment 141888
> 
> 
> I have no issue with tangles but coil my lines and then wrap the tag end 3-4 times around the coil. I have been concerend about tangles in the 350ft of 3/8" bradied anchor line stored in a milk crate but it has not shown to be an issue so far.
> ...


Thanks, looks like a nice way to do things; usually okay during storage, but during use it ends up all messed up by the end of the day. Running 50-feet too due to some floating docks I launch solo from; could probably get away with 35-40, but 25 just feels a bit short; guess using this length is probably part of the tangle issue too.

But mainly, really think the issue is the stiffness of the rope perhaps, since everyone here seems to be recommending double braid - which is what I have; hoping going to 5/16 or 3/8 will stiffen it up and result in less of a mess?!


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

Just ordered some 3/8" x 25 double braid so we'll see; tried to find 5/16 to try - but really can't find it in a nice double braid. Thanks for the help guys, hopefully this fixes the problem.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

My tie-up lines have always been made from this.










Thought it was 1/2" but it fits easily through the 7/16" hole in my drill bit gauge. Might be because this piece is at least 50 years old and should have another 50 if not abused.
Three strand are easy to braid (eye splice etc.) soft and easier on the hands.

My tin boat is probably lighter than some of the micro-skiffs (with comparable 60 hp outboards) but I have always liked the larger braids and have always used 1/2" on the anchors even on my 12" aluminum boat.










BTW, 
never have had a tangle problem.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

How much is saved when not purchasing a quality double braid? 
Of all the things to spend an extra $15 on, this is one. I’m looking at a line that has spent 5 years on my dock, exposed, and is absolutely fine.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

MRO, what you're showing is basic three strand twisted nylon... The braided line folks are talking about is something quite different. Stop by any quality marine hardware store and check it out... The folks who use braid the most are sailors that have to handle lines all day long to keep their sails working properly. If you spend a lot of time on the water you'll come to appreciate braid... Standard twisted nylon is perfect for anchor lines -most of us use braid for lines we need to handle every day.... if possible....


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Similar to Capt. LeMay, I use one 1/2 inch braid with an eye splice on one end for my dock line. The tag end was whipped finished into a small loop with parachute rigger's thread (very high tensile spectra line) and covered with heat shrink. Added a stainless steel carbiner clip to the new loop. Eye splice goes around the pop-up bow cleat and around a dock cleat. One or two wraps around the leg of the poling platform and snap, quick and easy. Coils up neatly and stows in the bow.

I also use a braided dock line with eye splice for my quick release anchor rig. Doesn't tangle and easy on the hands.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

works for me










Loop a little small but the cleats on the nympth are small. Trim and melt the ends to finish.
Had this line forever


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

lemaymiami said:


> Standard twisted nylon is perfect for anchor lines -most of us use braid for lines we need to handle every day.... if possible....


I know we are talking about short dock lines but two other advantages of braided anchor line: 1) better windless operations but that doesn't apply to skiffs. 2) the same length & diameter stores in a much smaller space which definetly does apply to skiffs that venture into open water.

I can fit much, much more braided anchor line is a hatch, sack, or milk crate than I can of twisted 3-ply.


----------



## Gary Roe (Mar 28, 2021)

Regatta Marine Essentials Dock Line - These black, double braided dock ropes work the way you want it and they’re not stubborn as they follow directions.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hint.....soak a 3 strand nylon rope in fabric softner and water. It helps a lot in their suppleness .Soak the cast net too.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Since I retired I only have storage space at home now.
In the past I had space to keep just about anything if I thought it was still useable.
I could be wrong but the box that had the 3 strand... Think I'm at the end of my rope


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

8 plait is probably the most tangle free line you'll find.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

2 pages on docks lines.... This is worse than the bucket thread


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

fjmaverick said:


> 2 pages on docks lines.... This is worse than the bucket thread


No shit


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

What's wrong with a bungee cord?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

fjmaverick said:


> 2 pages on docks lines.... This is worse than the bucket thread


I see a dock line cancel coming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I stash my no tangle dick line in my Yeti Busket.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I stash my no tangle dick line in my Yeti Busket.


Why haven't you bought the new Yeti line?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

topnative2 said:


> Why haven't you bought the new Yeti line?


The YETI tag is too small, no one would notice how cool I am!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> The YETI tag is too small, no one would notice how cool I am!


Priceless.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/AIRHEAD-AHDL-4-Bungee-Dockline-Feet/dp/B0012RJTUW/ref=mp_s_a_1_14?dchild=1&keywords=boat+bunji&qid=1617237088&sr=8-14


I use this


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Holy F boys
All you need for a skiff is 3/8" double braid

What is causing the tangles? I haven't had one that was hard to work with.


----------



## Lakin Zoe (8 mo ago)

This dock line from Regatta should work perfectly for our new 18.5 foot boat! I wanted to have nice matching tie up lines, and now we do. Seem to be nice high quality for ten bucks each, nicely spliced, and no complaints so far. I commercial fished in Alaska for many many years and most tie up lines were what they were - but it was always nice when catching a line from another boat that you could tell they took pride in ownership, and sometimes that was as simple as catching a nice tie up line. These will do that perfectly.


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

I use the standard 15’ 3/8” dock lines, but I do need to get a longer 1 for launching by my self to walk it to the dock


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I use bright colored parachute cord on my skiffs. Parachute cord is designed NOT to tangle, and many thrill seekers trust their life on it.

Length is around 1-1/12 times the skiff length to allow launching without having to get my feet wet, then walking over to and down the dock to pull skiff away from launch area, and lastly tying bow AND stern with one line. The bright color helps to prevent anglers from tripping over it at the dock. Plus its easier to see in the dark. The small size and material type holds very little water, dries quickly, and can be stowed inside a beer koozie.

I also don't put any cleats on my skiffs. I tie to my casting platform anchor on the bow, poling platform leg on the stern, and sometimes to the grab bar or steering wheel on my console.

On my 24' bay boat I use the same length that allows the same launching procedure, but go with 1/2" white/gold nylon braid that gives a better grip for pulling on a 4x heavier boat. Plus its also strong enough for towing if needed.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I use 3/8” braided lines. 1/2” is overkill but nicer on the hands.


----------

